# 4/15 New Orleans Hornets @ Seattle Sonics



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, April 15th, 10:30 p.m. ET @ Seattle, Key Arena *


*(18 - 59) * 
**
[email protected]

*(50 - 27)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10











*Seattle Sonics Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Luke Ridnour #8 
Ray Allen #34 
*Frontcourt:*
Damien Wilkins #12 
Reggie Evans #30 
Jerome James #13
*Key Subs:*






















Vitaly Potapenko #9 | Ronald Murray #22 | Nick Collison #4





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Ray Allen #34*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Hornets 101
-
Sonics 98

250 uCash points for the prediction game winner and the same promotion like in all the others game: 100 uCash points for every post after the 50th post!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sonics 107
Hornets 98

The sonics need some wins before the playoffs start and this would be a game I think they could win.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think Seattle clinches the division title this time!

Hornets 94
Sonics 99


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Sonics will be so tired and angry after losing to the Mavs that they will lose to the Hornets.
99-98 Hornets.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would rather face a team coming off a win then a loss...Let down games are easier to come by.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I will be here tonight and discuss with you guys about the game! Be sure to not miss it and be here!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Will be an interesting match, (possibly) the worst team in the West against a struggling Sonics team. I think the Sonics will take it, they'll have Antonio Davis, Rashard Lewis & Danny Fortson back for the 2nd straight game and they're due for a win

Seattle: 97
New Orleans: 92


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

The Sonics better win this one, or i'll go crazy...:curse:

Seriously though, we have most of our injured players back and we played well against Dallas in the last game. So i'll predict a Sonics win.

106-94 Sonics.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

With the Bobcats winning #17 our chances of getting #1 or #2 pick increase!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Come on Hornets!!
Sonics 105
Hornets 97


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sonics to win

Sonics 111
Hornets 95


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Sonics are finally gonna win and clinch their division. They played close enough to both the Rockets (short-handed) and the Mavs to win it if they came through in the fourth quarter, but just did not get it done. Everybody is back again for the Sonics except for Radman. This is the Sonics final home game of the regular season and they want a win, any win, badly. So do I. The Sonics will get back in the groove and win, 106-93.

G-Force


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sonics got this. With Rashard Lewis back I'm sure they will start playing like they were again. I hope J.R. drops a few nasty dunks and 40+ points though.

Sonics: 102
N.O.: 90


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This is post #15 so far, I think tonight if some of you come online during the game and discuss with me, we can make 50 posts, just like when we played against Phoenix!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Any way to watch, or listen to it here in North Carolina that you know of? Unless it's on ESPN, or TNT games are hard to find.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

sonics 101
hornets 94


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Hornets have a better chance than usual with the Sonics tonight, with the Sonics' sliding as of late. Then again, this might be the game that awakens the Sonics, and the Sonics win by 20. I'm going somewhere in the middle.

Sonics 107 Hornets 96


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

As I said in the Sonics game thread, I'm glad to see Claxton on the IR. He killed us when he was with Golden State. I'd be feeling really nervous about this game if he was playing.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Sonics sliding abit of late. If Ray Ray can have a good shooting day, they should be able to pull up well still.

Sonics 104
Hornets 93


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Come on Hornets.

Hornets are down at the half 39-53

JR Smith is 0/6 in the half, hopefully he will have a 3rd quarter like he did against the Nuggets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hornets down by 15 so far in the 3rd Q with 7:20 left as the Sonics call a timeout...we have to cool down Allen he's shooting 6/9 so far with 16 pts..were lucky that Lewis is cold right now..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol this game going to probably get worse when it get to the 4th the quarter ...the score now is 67-47 Sonics...with 3:50 left in the 3rd Q..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sonics win 97-72..lol i thought this game would be alot closer ..


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry that I wasn't around altough I said it, but I'm sick right now and I would have had to stand up at 4:30a.m. in the morning because of the time difference! I thought it was better for my health if I sleep the whole night when I'm sick!

To the Game: Miserable shooting of nearly every Hornet, especially Dan Dickau and J.R. Smith! David West, Bostjan Nachbar and Lee Nailon the only ones with normal performances!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Tough loss! I also thought this game would be closer!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't feel too bad about this loss, even though it was a blowout. Ths Sonics were extremely motivated to come out and win this one. I think that last night they would have beat any team in the league. Besides, losing streaks can only last so long.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You guys shouldn't mind the loss too much.
Hopefully Charlotte can pass you guys in the ranking so you guys can get a better draft pick.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Winner: *Tooeasy*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

250.00 points donated to Tooeasy successfully!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Ive gotta say, i was thouroughly disappointed with smiths play, all game long. He forced up foolish shots, at one point in the game he was busy eyeballing the ref and the ball smacked him on top of the head. He really needs to learn to keep his head in the game, and I'm surprised that scott didn't bench him during this game. He overdribbled way to much, had sloppy entry passes into the lane, and forced up circus shots after getting too close and uncontrolled under the basket. I was also really upset with jacobsen, I know I shouldn't be gauging off of one game, but the guy really isn't gonna be worth much money, as he tried to create for himself constantly and just threw up garbage shots as a result. Vroman impressed me very much however, I only saw flashes of him in a game a little over a month ago and he didn't do much, but in this game he hustled like crazy, and even ran the floor with the ball decent.


----------

